# *************** - Not Impressed



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Having had a good customer experience using *************** a month ago I placed a second order with them a fortnight ago - totally different outcome.

Ordered a particular item online, they were happy to take the order and my money. Phone call the next day to say they were having supply problems and didn't have it in stock; asked them to keep me updated as to the expected delivery date - they never bothered their a*****. 

Phoned them today to get an update and got a very woolly ' could be the end of this week or sometime next week'. Asked them if they wanted to send a substitute (alternative brand), ah yes but there will be extra to pay! So to them, keeping a customer happy is not worth the £4.48 it would have cost to send the alternative brand.

If you don't have an item in stock then kindly indicate so on your website instead of taking my money!

:rant2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi

I have just spoken to Ella who runs our customer service and she has explained that she called you on the 7th March re supply problems from Microclimate and you were happy to wait and to review in 2 weeks time if not in by then.

I have just looked at your paperwork and have seen that Ella marked it on the 7th March to call you on 21st March if we still did not have the B2s.

When you called today we were happy to exchange for Habistat but there was an extra charge on top for the price of their stat which Ella explained to you.

I believe you then asked for a refund what has now been done for you.

Our website is not stock controlled so that is whay Ella contacted you re a delay to your order the next day when we found out from Microclimate.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I get annoyed by not being able to see what the shipping charge is before confirming the order, because I want to know if I can get it cheaper elsewhere :whistling2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I get annoyed by not being able to see what the shipping charge is before confirming the order, because I want to know if I can get it cheaper elsewhere :whistling2:


We are working on that for our new website due next month.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

oh, great :2thumb:


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just spoken to Ella who runs our customer service and she has explained that she called you on the 7th March re supply problems from Microclimate and you were happy to wait and to review in 2 weeks time if not in by then.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't remember being told that your supply problems would take two weeks.

Can I suggest that you do implement stock control on your website.

Thanks for the refund which I will be happy to spend elsewhere


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

stevier said:


> I certainly don't remember being told that your supply problems would take two weeks.
> 
> Can I suggest that you do implement stock control on your website.
> 
> Thanks for the refund which I will be happy to spend elsewhere


The reason that Ella called you is because we do not have a stock controlled website and if there is a issue with a product we like to call the customer personally.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Not always, I have waited for ten days for an item to come in stock and not received a phone call or email, I had to contact you to find out what was going on.

However, having said that it was once after many orders being successfully and quickly delivered.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> Not always, I have waited for ten days for an item to come in stock and not received a phone call or email, I had to contact you to find out what was going on.
> 
> However, having said that it was once after many orders being successfully and quickly delivered.


I am sorry that this did happen to you
We do try to make sure we call any customer where there is going to be a delay on order.


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

For a couple of extra £s you could have walked into a shop and had it the same day :whistling2:


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

To be fair ive had 3 seperate issues with no stock on an item and wiated 3 days for contact and nothing so ive phoned myself,and had it soted straight away,I got told to return and item that was faulty,and returned it and was told that day I would be refunded the p&p(£4.75) the day they received the item the new item arrived but after a week no refund so I contacted them and was told I had to send proof ov postage in before it could be done,which I didn't get as it wasn't mentioned in the first place its obvious I Msent it as I returned it,the second item I received was also damaged I sorted it out from some where else other than those few times they have been great and ive used them quite a lot before and since.I thought I read on a post a couple ov months ago that there website was going to start being stock controlled?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What?


----------



## yorkielass (Dec 8, 2011)

It's amazing what a difference the odd comma and full stop can make!


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I've also had a few orders where items haven't been in stock and nobody has phoned me to tell me. I all cases, it was only about a week before the order got dispatched - but it has still been annoying. Mostly because each time I have been doing a really big order with lots of items and I've had to wait for all of them.

Prices are the best and I've always been happy when my items have eventually arrived but I must say I really would be a lot happier if I could see whether things were in stock when I ordered - or if not that the rest of my order was sent right away while waiting for out of stock item to come in.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> I've also had a few orders where items haven't been in stock and nobody has phoned me to tell me. I all cases, it was only about a week before the order got dispatched - but it has still been annoying. Mostly because each time I have been doing a really big order with lots of items and I've had to wait for all of them.
> 
> Prices are the best and I've always been happy when my items have eventually arrived but I must say I really would be a lot happier if I could see whether things were in stock when I ordered - or if not that the rest of my order was sent right away while waiting for out of stock item to come in.


Ella our customer service person has been calling everyone re out of stock items for some time now and asking what the customer would like to do.
If it is a small item of not much value then we do refund the item and get rest of order out.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

petman99 said:


> Ella our customer service person has been calling everyone re out of stock items for some time now and asking what the customer would like to do.
> If it is a small item of not much value then we do refund the item and get rest of order out.


Well my last order was back in January so maybe you hadn't started that yet - sounds like a good idea 

My arcadia compact D3 bulb has just stopped working (purchased elsewhere) so I'm off to your site to buy a replacement right now so my little Phelsuma don't have to go without UVB too long - hope it's in stock :2thumb:


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

There really isn't an excuse not to have live stock on a website these days.
Lots of small e-tailers are doing it, they know customers like it and it helps with repeat business.
Some also show the live stock with their distributors as well.
These systems are not perfect (human error etc)but they are a lot better these days.
It doesn't mean the company will lose a customer if they don't have an item in stock, if the person is ordering multiple items, chances are they will order all the stuff they want that is in available.

Companies have to accept that to a certain degree, when customers place an order they are assuming there is stock available (subject to availability sometimes gets over looked) and I think the mentality is that if you are advertising the produce for sale, you have it in stock.
There is also the old point that a lot of customers get annoyed that their money had been taken but the item is not available and this can potentially lose a customer.
With this in mind and with the current economical situation, a bit of investment in a website to try and stop you punters potentially going elsewhere makes perfect sense to me.


Companies like Amazon haven't got where they are just by offering the best prices.
Top notch customer service, accurate live stock level, and a quick dispatch time have also played an important role as well.


This is just constructive criticism as my only order so far with Surrey pets was hassle free.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hashcake said:


> There really isn't an excuse not to have live stock on a website these days.
> Lots of small e-tailers are doing it, they know customers like it and it helps with repeat business.
> Some also show the live stock with their distributors as well.
> These systems are not perfect (human error etc)but they are a lot better these days.
> ...


All taken on board
Our new website which should launch later this week will have a lot more customer features so as to make a pleasant experience when shopping.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

******* the cheapest place for microclimates, good luck finding one the same or cheaper elsewhere!


----------



## Mal77 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not suggesting it is a big deal, but I ordered a number of items yesterday afternoon, £100 worth to finalise my viv for a new bearide I am waiting on. 

On the website, it states any orders before 1pm will be dispatched same day; I've not had a dispatch notice yet today, which suggests it is not yet dispatched!! 

This was also the case with my first order where, until I rang Surrey Pet Supplies a few days after I placed the order, I had no inclination that the product I had ordered was out of stock.

Can I respectfully suggest that if the 'promises' made on the website homepage cannot be met, then it may be an idea to advise the customer in lieu of a dispatch notice that day, at the very latest the next morning? Just a suggestion!

By the way, great prices!!!!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

i tried spending over £200 on *** the other day, had money on my card and ordered things before and after so no problem with my card, but they happen to decline my sale:bash: unfortunately there's nowhere cheaper so im gonna have t *try* again:whistling2:

hope this doesn't happen next time as i really need the stuff..


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> i tried spending over £200 on SPS the other day, had money on my card and ordered things before and after so no problem with my card, but they happen to decline my sale:bash: unfortunately there's nowhere cheaper so im gonna have t *try* again:whistling2:
> 
> hope this doesn't happen next time as i really need the stuff..


If you do have a problem please call Ella on 01932 262434 and she will be more than happy to sort out problem for you.
I am sorry that you have had an issue.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mal77 said:


> Not suggesting it is a big deal, but I ordered a number of items yesterday afternoon, £100 worth to finalise my viv for a new bearide I am waiting on.
> 
> On the website, it states any orders before 1pm will be dispatched same day; I've not had a dispatch notice yet today, which suggests it is not yet dispatched!!
> 
> ...


Hi
We do state that same day despatch is subject to availability and a big percentage of orders do leave same day even orders recieved after 1pm sometimes.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

petman99 said:


> If you do have a problem please call Ella on 01932 262434 and she will be more than happy to sort out problem for you.
> I am sorry that you have had an issue.


thank you ill try again later and if no success ill ring up, thanks 

chris


----------



## Mal77 (Feb 19, 2012)

I completely appreciate the comment you make, "subject to availability". My point of view, and I hope this is only construed as constructive criticism and not just having a go at the retailer, is how does the customer know if a product is available to ship within 24 hrs? That's all I'm trying to say. 

If the product is not available to deliver that same day due to stock, then instead of a dispatch notice, is not feasible that an email be sent to advise the customer of the stock issue so they're not in limbo?

At times (not in my case) some people may need equipment urgently where something on their setup has failed, and it would be extremely beneficial for them to know?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mal77 said:


> I completely appreciate the comment you make, "subject to availability". My point of view, and I hope this is only construed as constructive criticism and not just having a go at the retailer, is how does the customer know if a product is available to ship within 24 hrs? That's all I'm trying to say.
> 
> If the product is not available to deliver that same day due to stock, then instead of a dispatch notice, is not feasible that an email be sent to advise the customer of the stock issue so they're not in limbo?
> 
> At times (not in my case) some people may need equipment urgently where something on their setup has failed, and it would be extremely beneficial for them to know?


All taken the right way.


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

petman99 said:


> All taken the right way.


i know this is unrelated to the thread but i just looked on your website and you guys are insanely cheap!

will be making a HUGE order with you in a couple of weeks, funny how this thread actually drew my attention to your existence :lol2:

Blue Lizard can suck my b:censor:s from now on!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Mal77 said:


> I completely appreciate the comment you make, "subject to availability". My point of view, and I hope this is only construed as constructive criticism and not just having a go at the retailer, is how does the customer know if a product is available to ship within 24 hrs? That's all I'm trying to say.
> 
> If the product is not available to deliver that same day due to stock, then instead of a dispatch notice, is not feasible that an email be sent to advise the customer of the stock issue so they're not in limbo?
> 
> At times (not in my case) some people may need equipment urgently where something on their setup has failed, and it would be extremely beneficial for them to know?


 
i had the same problem, ordered before 1, only a small order. was expecting next day and dint arrive, next day dint arrive. no contact or anything. i phoned up and the lady who answered was very blunt and unhelpful.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

much better to call them and place the order by phone than use the website, that goes for a lot of websites not just this one.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

hi,ive ordered twice now from them,both orders around £100 and ive had no trouble what so ever, fantastic prices,good allround service:2thumb:,& i will defo be ordering another repti-breeze soon ,keep up the good work Surrey Pet Supplies:2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

chris_wade said:


> i had the same problem, ordered before 1, only a small order. was expecting next day and dint arrive, next day dint arrive. no contact or anything. i phoned up and the lady who answered was very blunt and unhelpful.


Hi

We do say that this is subject to availability and orders can take 2-3 days to be despatched.
We do contact everyone if there is going to be a delay past 2-3 days.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> We do say that this is subject to availability and orders can take 2-3 days to be despatched.
> We do contact everyone if there is going to be a delay past 2-3 days.


 
i know it says subject to availability but as stated before there is no way of telling if something is available, and i think if someone has ordered before 1 and something is out of stock they should be contacted asap not just if its going to be over 2-3 days!


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Who edited this thread to remove the name of the retailer and why?

What an utter joke, i presume we are only permitted to comment on suppliers if we say nice things are we? If we receive poor customer service do we have to keep it quiet and let other forum members also suffer?


I wonder if this is to do with advertising revenue?

Get a grip mods, its a forum, it's about opinions isnt it?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

stevier said:


> Who edited this thread to remove the name of the retailer and why?
> 
> What an utter joke, i presume we are only permitted to comment on suppliers if we say nice things are we? If we receive poor customer service do we have to keep it quiet and let other forum members also suffer?
> 
> ...


I had no problem with my name on it as i am happy to here comments from all customers as this is the only way that we can make the service better and better.
As people will see with all the new features that is on our new website which launches next week after easter.
We have now also SMS text as well when order is despatched so dont forget to supply a mobile number on order.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

stevier said:


> Who edited this thread to remove the name of the retailer and why?
> 
> What an utter joke, i presume we are only permitted to comment on suppliers if we say nice things are we? If we receive poor customer service do we have to keep it quiet and let other forum members also suffer?
> 
> ...


generally its because that shop isnt on here to stick up for itself or explain any of the matters from there point, granted someone from SPS is on here but still, the rules are what the rules are, if you wanna find out the name in situations like this send a PM..


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> generally its because that shop isnt on here to stick up for itself or explain any of the matters from there point, granted someone from SPS is on here but still, the rules are what the rules are, if you wanna find out the name in situations like this send a PM..



The thread was running for a fortnight before it was edited. I don't need to find out the name - I started the thread.

Do you have a link to the rules please? had a quick look but couldn't find them


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

stevier said:


> The thread was running for a fortnight before it was edited. I don't need to find out the name - I started the thread.
> 
> Do you have a link to the rules please? had a quick look but couldn't find them


Our rules are listed in the FAQ at the top of the page (Reptile Forums - FAQ)

Specifically the rules refer to



> We welcome you to talk about your experiences when visiting a reptile shop, however we ask that you be constructive and only post about fact not personal opinions or perceptions.
> 
> We dont allow threads that name and shame shops or other reptile related business', often people's personal opinions can be unfounded and very damaging to the business when they are posted on such an active site. The business also usually finds out quite quickly and subsequently RFUK could be open to threats of legal action. It is unfair for RFUK to be forced to consult legal advice because you decided to post on our site, therefore any threads in which a business is negatively named we reserve the right to remove if necessary.
> 
> The best course of action is usually to firstly talk to the shop, voice your concerns and see if any problems can be sorted out directly. If you feel you need to name the shop in question we ask that you do not post the business name, instead confirm something like "A reptile shop in [city/county]".


In this instance it seems as though the shop has been happy to be named and deal with you, and anyone can clearly see who you are referring to because of the replies, but at the end of the day this is an issue between you and the shop over a transaction not conducted on our site and for our own legal reasons we do edit out negative shop names when we see them, regardless of who it is.

It may have taken some time to do this as we have a fairly small team of staff and may not have seen the issue as it wasn't reported to us, however, when seen, our mods do have a duty to enforce the rules that have been set out. Whilst I understand that you may find this frustrating, we do have it set out in our rules and we ask people to try and understand that we follow the best guidelines we can to protect the site and to guarantee that we are as fair as possible.

Now in this situation if anyone has anything further to say regarding this seller, I would strongly recommend you emailing or calling the supplier with your feedback.


----------

